# Driving Calais to Malaga



## Gordon+Angela (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi 
Im sure this has been asked before but we are looking for advice on driving over.
We have a years rental sorted in Coin and have just bought a Spanish car. We are planning on heading over at the end of May via the tunnel to Calais. Looking for advice or route after Calais. We have a dog travelling with us so need pet friendly hotel stops. What route would you suggest and how long to allow for the trip?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gordon+Angela said:


> Hi
> Im sure this has been asked before but we are looking for advice on driving over.
> We have a years rental sorted in Coin and have just bought a Spanish car. We are planning on heading over at the end of May via the tunnel to Calais. Looking for advice or route after Calais. We have a dog travelling with us so need pet friendly hotel stops. What route would you suggest and how long to allow for the trip?
> Thanks in advance.


We have made the journey 6 times. 

In France, Premiere Classe Premiere Classe Hotels | Cheap hotel rooms in more than 230 hotels across Europe hotels accept pets. They aren't fancy, in fact they are quite basic.

Recommended book Premiere Classe hotel at Boulogne sur Mer (just off the A16/E402) motorway and not far from the tunnel) for your first night. w.r.t. any towns mentioned - take the bypass.

Next day drive via Rouen via A16/E402 then A28/E402 (you will find that many EU roads cover assorted French and Spanish roads so following the E number is often easier). Continue on A28/E402 via Alençon, Le Mans then A28/E502 towards Tours where you pick up A10/E5 to Poitiers, then A10/E5 to Bordeaux where you pick up A63/E5 tp Bayonne. At exit 6 drop off the motorway a short distance where you'll find a Premiere Classe hotel. It sounds a long way but is quite do-able and there are plenty of pull-in places where you and the pooch can take a break. Daytime snacks can be bought at the Flunch chain. At Bayonne there are several restaurants and at some of which, you will get a discount for staying in the PC.

Next day, set off, still on the A63/E5 across the border into Spain (you will still be on E5 but you will be on Spanish road numbering). They have made a number of road improvements since we last travelled this way so the route now is, I think, using AP1 to Vittoria Gasteiz then on to Burgos where you pick up the A1/E5 towards Madrid. (DON'T PANIC) 

Approaching Madrid on A1/E5 at junction 21 take the slip road to M50. Now follow the signs for A4/R4 (personally I prefer to use R4 which is a toll road - not very expensive - because it is quicker but you can use A4 if you wish.) Always follow the signs for your desired exit (A4/R4). You will get to your exit (normally) within about 20-25 minutes and hey- presto you have passed Madrid - nothing to it!

From R4, join A4/E5 following signs for Manzanares and Valdepeñas. Stay on A4/E5 until you get to Córdoba where you take (exit 409) the A45 to Málaga.

We drop off the A4 at Bailén so don't make another stop but you may choose to do so. If so, go to Booking.com: 895,928 hotels worldwide. 86+ million hotel reviews. and in the selection options, select "Pets allowed." One place we intend visiting in the future is Baños de Encina which is only just off your route and appears to be a nice little place to relax after a long drive (I have a slight hankering for Palacio Guzmanes - it looks shabby and quirky from the outside!) You will have just passed over (the new road goes over the top) the Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (the defile where they throw dogs) which is near where a decisive battle between the Christians and the Moors took place and, it is claimed, the Moorish bodies (alive or dead or in between) were thrown down the cliffs. It is a spectacularly beautiful place for all that which you miss on the new piece of road. If you don't fancy Baños de Encina, there are a number of other places nearby and Bailén as well for an overnight stop.


----------



## Gordon+Angela (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks very much sounds perfect.


----------



## Jesnat (Mar 5, 2016)

We stopped at an Ibis hotel outside Madrid as we took the ferry to Santander. We have always found Ibis to be good value, clean and comfortable and of course dog friendly. They charged an additional 10 euros for the dog. They have hotels across France and Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Jesnat said:


> We stopped at an Ibis hotel outside Madrid as we took the ferry to Santander. We have always found Ibis to be good value, clean and comfortable and of course dog friendly. They charged an additional 10 euros for the dog. They have hotels across France and Spain.


Last time we were at Bayonne, we had our meal at the Ibis but found the rooms prices were double what we were paying. However, we have used Ibis a lot in the past and found them good quality and at reasonable prices but, if they have pushed up their prices...


----------



## Gordon+Angela (Apr 13, 2015)

Arrived in Coin this afternoon. Followed your route Baldilocks.... thanks again for the instructions.... time to relax and enjoy retirement now


----------



## Sue Bushell (Jun 29, 2016)

Could you please let me know if you took this route has first time driving to alhurini de torre in September with two cats we would like to stop about 5/6 the other side of tunnel any ideas
Thanks in advance


----------

